# Bradgate Stables (Pic Heavy)



## ocelot397 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi All, 

Been a while since I've posted anything, but here's set of photos from Bradgate Stables. There isn't much history, besides it somehow survived the demolition of the hall, but now it's in a sorry state!


20141012_163338 by ocelot3971, on Flickr


20141012_155636 by ocelot3971, on Flickr


20141012_161918 by ocelot3971, on Flickr


20141012_160259 by ocelot3971, on Flickr


20141012_160446 by ocelot3971, on Flickr

The basement

20141012_162232 by ocelot3971, on Flickr

Court fountain

20141012_160848 by ocelot3971, on Flickr

Original woodwork 

20141012_161543 by ocelot3971, on Flickr

Old coat hooks

20141012_160027 by ocelot3971, on Flickr

There were loads of these, not sure what they are, maybe there was one per stable?

20141012_160629 by ocelot3971, on Flickr

Old water tank

20141012_161306 by ocelot3971, on Flickr

One of many staircases

20141012_155746 by ocelot3971, on Flickr

Remains of the sewers

20141012_163328 by ocelot3971, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Oct 15, 2014)

I really love this site, thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 15, 2014)

Popped by here this summer, its an interesting place
did you get stalked by the psychotic cows?


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 16, 2014)

Lovely place. I've not seen the shot down to the 'sewer' before! Did you stick your head down there? 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ocelot397 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Popped by here this summer, its an interesting place
> did you get stalked by the psychotic cows?



Didn't see any, we came down from the north through the woods!




UrbanX said:


> Lovely place. I've not seen the shot down to the 'sewer' before! Did you stick your head down there?
> Thanks for sharing



It wasn't a big chamber, still had water flowing in it though!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 18, 2014)

The ring and 'eyebolt' was used to tether the horse via the halter on the head collar when grooming, fitting tack etc. Each stall originally would have had at least one fitted on a wall.
The stables survived because the Hall was the rateable property - hence its early demise, the stables were classed as 'agricultural buildings' and did not need to be made uninhabitable by removing the roof etc to escape rates etc.


----------

